# Recall has gone downhill big time!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember little Jake at the beach and he was really good when you recalled him , he came right to you. I think it's just a stage he's going though. I was quite impressed how good he listened at such a young age back then. I think you're doing a good job.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you may have hit a little bit of teenage rebellion. While I'm sure others will have tons of suggestions, my inclination would be to continue working on it in controlled situations (with a leash if necessary). Make sure you give him tons and tons of praise for doing what he's supposed to. Since he's at a mischevious age, another thing to remember is that any time you call him and he comes, he should be praised. Even if he was just eating your shoe or stealing the Chritmas turkey! If you need to correct him, don't do it by calling him to you and then punishing him when he gets there. I'm not suggesting you have done so, but I know it's a mistake I've made in the past and learned that it quickly leads to a refusal to come. Also, I don't know if you do formal training with your dog at all, but even if you're not taking classes it never hurts to set aside some time each day to review commands you've taught him or teach new skills. It will keep him sharp and teach him to focus on you. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

I totally agree with you Jm I would use an 18 in lease you have total controll then He is just pushing the rope to see far he can get You have to be the alpha dog I am sure you are doing a great job with him


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Guess I'll have to start back at the basic steps and see where he doesn't want to listen. He has been through 3 obedience classes from beginner to pre-novice. So he does know the material.. just beign a brat.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

nick said:


> Guess I'll have to start back at the basic steps and see where he doesn't want to listen. He has been through 3 obedience classes from beginner to pre-novice. So he does know the material.. just beign a brat.


 
we are in the third stage of jake "forgetting" everything he knows. dont let them fool you. they are just like children. hes hit a year old now, and i can already see him becoming more rebellious.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Always keep something he likes on-hand. Like a ball or food and call him and treat him every single time he comes. It maybe a stage but I have found food most helpful.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

nick said:


> Jake's recall has gone down hill big time since he has been about 7 months.. He pretty much refusesto come when called now. He usedto be allowed to run w/o aleash, as his recall was really good. But now he just feels like not listening. He's now 9 months and I would like to have him leash free again.
> 
> This seems to mainly be around the house, as his recall is still excellent at the parks and such.
> 
> ...


As dull and boring as it may seem, I think a lot of the behavioral issues you're experiencing could be improved with some daily obedience work. Raise the standard of obedience and demand compliance. 

Work daily with the dog on a six foot lead concentrating on here, heel and sit. Work on heeling patterns that force the dog to pay sharp attention to you and where you're going. Once you have the dog paying better attention to you, switch to a long line so you can increase the distance between yourself and the dog. 

Demand Compliance! 

Be Consistent!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Well said Swampcollie*

Compliance= non-negotiable, One command, no response, correct which means make right, not punish. I would bet you have gotten into the habit of repeating Jake's recall command. If you have you have indicated to Jake that it's ok not to come the first time.Go back to basics on lead. He is still a young dog. Work on your praise and rewards. As Swampcollie said be consistant. Good rep praise and releases. He blows you off go get him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When you practice recalls, do you do it formally? As in he sits and stays, you walk away and then call him to you? If so, that does little to transfer over into a real world recall where he's running free and you need him to come back to you. Reason being, the "formal" recall practice doesn't teach the pivot or 180 that the dog generally needs to do when they're busy doing their thing and you want to call them back. Dogs are lousy generalizers, so training it as a sit, stay, come and then expecting it to work in other contexts usually is a mistake. Also, unless you've practiced recall around distractions (and around lots of varied distractions) he's not likely to come when distracted. AND finally, recall is something that you're never done training. Quiz is four and has a draned good recall -- but we work on it everyday!

Recall training takes way more repeition that the average person realizes. Aiming for 50 short, fun, easily-rewarded repetitions a day is a great place to start. Check out the two articles on this page for recall:

Dog Training and Behavior Articles by Kathy Sdao


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> When you practice recalls, do you do it formally? As in he sits and stays, you walk away and then call him to you? If so, that does little to transfer over into a real world recall where he's running free and you need him to come back to you. Reason being, the "formal" recall practice doesn't teach the pivot or 180 that the dog generally needs to do when they're busy doing their thing and you want to call them back. Dogs are lousy generalizers, so training it as a sit, stay, come and then expecting it to work in other usually contexts usually is a mistake. Also, unless you've practiced recall around distractions (and around lots of varied distractions) he's not likely to come when distracted. AND finally, recall is something that you're never done training. Quiz is four and has a draned good recall -- but we work on it everyday!
> 
> Recall training takes way more repeition that the average person realizes. Aiming for 50 short, fun, easily-rewarded repetitions a day is a great place to start. Check out the two articles on this page for recall:
> 
> Dog Training and Behavior Articles by Kathy Sdao


Do you make house calls?


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont know if yall agree with this or not, but I left mine when she wouldnt come. My yard is 2 acres fenced and all, but she just refused to pay attention cos she was too busy tailing the cat (which was getting to be a habit), so I went in the house and shut the door and didnt come out for like 5 mins. When I opened the door, guess who was there waiting? Now she pays a little more attention cos shes afraid Ill leave her. Not sure how long itll take fore that wears off though..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Zookeepermama said:


> I dont know if yall agree with this or not, but I left mine when she wouldnt come. My yard is 2 acres fenced and all, but she just refused to pay attention cos she was too busy tailing the cat (which was getting to be a habit), so I went in the house and shut the door and didnt come out for like 5 mins. When I opened the door, guess who was there waiting? Now she pays a little more attention cos shes afraid Ill leave her. Not sure how long itll take fore that wears off though..


I do that a often with my hound. Her recall isn't as strong as my Goldens, mainly b/c I didn't start as early with her. I suspect breed type comes into play a bit, too. I've even gone so far as to set her up in the park so that if she doens't come, I drive off and she gets stuck in my friend/helper's car for 10-15 mins. Walking away is heaps better than chasing after the dog.

Still doesn't replace the need for, or benefit of consistent training, though! 

With puppies, I'll sometimes at around 4 months, set them up to "lose" their humans while off leash and I do think it teaches the canines to keep a bit better eye on their primate counterparts!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Zookeepermama said:


> Do you make house calls?


Throughout the greater Los Angeles Area! C'mon out for a visit! :wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Another great and important piece of the recall is teaching the dog to turn on a dime when he hears his name. I work on that each and every day - randomly around the house, while on walks, and when my dogs are out running loose.

Once you have that, you're more than halfway to a great recall, IMO.


----------

